# Suggestions for getting a dog from boat to dinghy (and back again!)



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

So it's rather looking like we are about to be furparents again, we've decided to get a puppy. Did we pick something suitable for a 24' sailboat? Well, ummm, no would be the quick answer. We're getting an Alaskan husky, which is likely to grow up to be rather large.
Any good suggestions on getting a large dog on and off a boat that doesn't have a nice walk-through transom, or a big comfy swim grid, or even fixed steps? I think for the first month or so I can probably just lift it, but they grow up quick. Intention is to have the pup quite used to being on a boat.
I guess the best suggestion is to not get the dog (not an option), or to trade up to a bigger boat with walk-through transom, nice ladder or a swim-grid (also not an option unless someone wants to donate it to me).
Oh and it's a slatted floor inflatable dinghy too, just to make things more awkward


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

Step 1: Make sure there's no alligators nearby.
Step 2: Remember whether or not dog is afraid of dolphins.

Been there done that


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on the new bundle of fur, Paul!

What's your freeboard? If it's not too high, the dog may be able to manage it on its own. Our Cocker managed to evade supervision a few times and took the 5' leap from caprail to dinghy -- we were astounded (and worried) the first time, annoyed after that. We keep her in a doggie PFD equipped with a lifting handle mid back that made it a snap for us to move her up and down, but then again a Husky isn't gonna be as easy as a 25 lb spaniel.

A block and tackle set-up from your boom or davits (if equipped) may be worth a thought or two.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

> Step 1: Make sure there's no alligators nearby.
> Step 2: Remember whether or not dog is afraid of dolphins.


1 - check, not many of them round here as far as I know, water is a bit cold for them.
2 - guess we cross that bridge when we get there.

Freeboard is probably a couple of feet, but a soft dinghy isn't the ideal leaping platform. Getting down to it probably isn't a big deal (although I may have to fit a solid floor). No davits, boom lift is a possibility, I can detach the vang quickly and easily and use that. I thought perhaps a slightly longer boarding ladder at an angle, with the gaps between the steps boarded over to make a plank. Although a plank would probably do the job with less cost and effort


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Paul,
We sail with our dog; She is ~30lbs and stands 17" at the whithers so she is smaller than your Husky will be. Our Contessa 26 is likely comparable with freeboard and we don't even have a stern that can be used for boarding - let alone a walk through.

Our dog has no issue jumping down into the soft dinghy and hopping up she *can* do without assistance but we usually assist for a calmer entry. The key is to train them to not jump in or out until you are ready... As you suspect, leaping from the dinghy while it is not secured to the mother ship results in a surprised wet pooch! (From experience)

Our system...
1. Our lifelines are gates and we remove them for entry and departure so there is nothing to trip on or get the leash caught around.
2. We have a secured swim ladder on the port quarter. This is mainly for me and safety, but our dog did figure out how to climb it somewhat..
3. We inflate the dinghy and slip it out of the cockpit. I enter the dinghy before our dog is allowed to join me. That way, I can hold the dinghy to the port side of the boat while she jumps down and we don't go shooting away from the boat.
4. Upon return, we pull up abreast the port side and I hold the vessels close together or secure them with line. My wife climbs onboard and then we let the dog up. Sometimes the dog jumps from the seat, other times we assist from below to give her a small boost and she does the rest.
5. Often we'll have her wear her life jacket... she swims for hours a day, so we're not concerned with swimming ability, but, if she DOES fall in, we can lift her up by the handles without getting wet ourselves. Her nickname is "Suitcase dog". That may be more difficult with the husky but perhaps a good idea none the less.

I wouldn't worry too much about the dinghy issue and spend more time focussing on the other ones.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Jordan! Dog will be float-enabled whenever out of the cabin I think, and one with lifting handles is a definite.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah, we found the floatation portion is fairly useless but the handles are indispensable and colour, I suspect, will be helpful should we need to find her in waves. Next time, I may just buy or make a hunter's orange harness with handles which will be cooler for the dog and just as useful.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Our 80 lb. mutt jumps from the boat to the dinghy (HP floor inflatable = soft landing) with no problems and he's 10-12? yrs old. Getting into the boat he requires some assistance from me so we have him trained (sort of) to wait until we say "Go", he has his front paws on the cap rail then I lift with one arm behind his rear legs while holding onto a stantion with the other to keep the dink close to the boat. He's only fallen in a couple of times, but I think he just wanted to go swimming)


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, we're hopefully picking it up (I say "it", as at the moment we have a choice of 5 and should be meeting them properly this weekend to see who chooses us) in a few weeks, and it'll be 8 weeks old so will be a boat dog from an early age. The idea is that it gets used to things quickly, and should be pretty trainable.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Best of luck. Remember, you can never have too many photos.

Also, remember, he'll be just a babies so go slow and don't get frustrated if he doesn't "get sailing" as fast as you hope... Probably will be learning not to poop on the poop deck for a little while yet.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Hah, yeah. We're extremely patient with animals (not so much with humans), we just spent a year rehabilitating a mistreated puddy cat, she's gone from a hissing spitting scratching little monster to one of the cutest, friendliest little things around.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Sounds like he'll be in good hands.

Some people think dogs don't belong on boats, but mine even likes Patrick O'Brian ...









And she loves dinghy time because it means swims, walks and exploration.








Cove Island « Sail Log

Looking forward to seeing your pup's first boat pics.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm jealous, you can row your dinghy


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Portable gangplank? Teach it to climb a ladder, like Rin Tin Tin? Shoot it out of a cannon? Okay, maybe that last one isn't such a good idea.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice dog Paul. You have it right, teach them young and you shouldn't have any problems. 
Our Landseer was 7 years old when we got the boat and I can't get him down on the wharf much less the boat.
Our GSD how ever has no problem as he has been exposed to boats and the water his whole life.

Peter


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry malamute = huge dog! great dogs though.
Have you considered this?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

That's always an option, might disturb some quiet anchorages though 

I'm hoping the dog will be big, but not *that* heavy, this breed of husky tends to be large but relatively slender. We met the mum last weekend, and when she stands up on her back legs, I'd say she's about 5'6" tall!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Friends of ours use a folding pet ramp, something like this:

Pet Gear Travel Lite 66" Long Pet Dog Ramp - TL9166BB | eBay

It's long enough to reach from the dinghy to the deck of a Mirage 33.. and the dog seems to have adapted quite readily to it. They do fold in half and are still rather bulky, but it beats trying to stand in a wobbly dinghy and manhandle a largish, perhaps somewhat nervous animal.


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

We have a Yellow Lab, "Rosie J. O"Stray". She is 4 and about 55#. We have had little or no problems entering or leaving the dingy, a 6'8" Montgomery hard dingy. We always have Rosie in her life jacket when on the boat if she is on deck. The life jacket has a handle on the back, which we use to help her in and out of the dink. She will stay in the dink or on the boat, on the stay command, waiting while we secure the dink to the side of the boat under the gate. We are able to reach down, grab the handle, and tell her to jump as we pull her on board with the handle. Entering the dink is much the same only easier. She will usually just jump in on command. This has become routine and is usually done an average of three or four times a day while anchored, as she always wants to go.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

We started with 4 , yes that's right 4 (four) dogs ranging from 20 lbs. to 65 lbs. also our daughter was only three years old when we first venture out.
Mostly the dogs were all strays at one point in there lives and from varying backgrounds. we used the dog-lifejackets ALWAYS , except for the Pomeranian with one eye (Fuzzy) as no one was brave enough to try to put one on him as he had very sharp teath and wasn't afraid to demonstrate their effectiveness. 
I would suggest padding the straps that go around and under the animal to make lifting them less harsh on their underbellies. we did this and it works. Also we added a rear strap,padded that went around the back/butt to keep them from sliding out the back of the lifejacket as the ones sold in stores did not come w/ that strap. 
As per loading and unloading. It is a chore, plain and simple often several times a day and in all weather and sea conditions as none of our animals would use the head onboard.
You realy have to be an animal lover to subject yourself to having a dog or dogs aboard.
My better half more than I, but it definately takes 2 people if you have to handle the animal. 
The first year we had no (dependable) outboard for dinghy and I lost about 50 lbs rowing that year ! (bonus) Also it will greatly reduce your anchoring opportunities as you will want to anchor where you have an opportunity to land ashore, low tide can really suck.
I have landed on shell banks and sand bars to accomplish the task.
Finally , to minimize conflict with those ashore, alway have plenty of doggy bags in your pocket and be the good stuart after your animal.
The pups have all passed on now w/ the last (and largest) gone a year ago. 
The crew misses them , me, well I guess I do to a bit. But I don't have any desire to put myself or another dog in that situation again as it is a big commitment and resposibility.
we now have a cat, and a ltter box.
good luck.


----------



## PJPlovedog (May 23, 2012)

These are all very helpful suggestions as I also have a 76 pound Lab who will need to board a dinghy this year. 
He is quite athletic and I believe will do quite well, however the logistics for the first time can be intimidating
I think with the doggy PFD for the handle, and his ability to jump, we'll be okay. 
Thanks again!


----------



## 06HarleyUltra (Oct 27, 2011)

PAWS ABOARD
The above link (if I did it correctly) is for PAWS ABOARD. This may save you a sore back.
I am considering this for our 90 pound Chocolate Lab. 
Rich


----------



## mcgray (Jul 11, 2001)

No problem. Have low freeboard on 31 ft boat. bassett get in and out at boarding gate with just a little help going up. Beagle goes in/out on his own. Strongly recommend Critter Inflatables PFD for dogs. Saved the Beagles life one cold day. Dogs don't mind them at all. Also I secure the dingy tightly both fore and aft and also in the middle so that a jump to deck doesn't push the dingy away. has worked reliable for hundreds of trips!


----------



## mcgray (Jul 11, 2001)

PS the Critter Inflatables can be found on the internet. Pricey but mine don't go in the dinghy or underway without them on.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Flotation kit is available for things like Pet Step. 
Or, you can make your own, like I did, out of poly water jugs.


----------



## 2theSea (Jan 26, 2012)

We've used Paws aboard, and then moved to a homemade one like jjablonowski shows above. Important to get something light and easy enough to stow and assemble, yet durable that it will not fail, scaring the dog from using it again. Our backup has always been a good harness to grab or use the halyard to hoist.


----------



## PJPlovedog (May 23, 2012)

Thanks so much! 
Paula


----------



## RobFJ (Aug 13, 2011)

This has been a very useful thread. Thanks guys. We just got our first sailboat and were debating different ways to get our 80 pound 14 year old shepherd cross in and out. My biggest concern is not getting her in and out at home port because the docks at our club are almost even with the deck of our Alberg 30. But what to do if that's not the case where ever we visit. You've given me some good ideas to play with.


----------



## arisatx (Sep 2, 2004)

PIV:
While not a PFD per se, this RuffWear harness is pretty well made if you go the route of using some type of overhead tackle:

Ruffwear DoubleBack


----------

